# My fault again....Don't know how to respond



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

Husband's work is hit or miss and the bills have skyrocketed. We could lose our home within a couple of months. He finally goes to work and is making 4x what he does on unemployment and I'm thinking we might be able to catch up. This was only a 6 week job but it would help tremendously. I come home from the grocery store on Saturday and he's sitting on the couch....he left the job after only 1 week! He said they wanted him to do work that he usually gets paid more money for so screw them. I'm thinking more like screw us, they'll still pay their bills. Anyway, I told him I couldn't help that it upset me. I didn't totally IGNORE him but was kinda bothered by it for couple of days & not being overly affectionate, etc etc. Anyway, he calls me at work today and tells me "He's tired of being at the bottom of my priorities. I don't care how he feels about anything. If I don't want him around he'll just leave. On and On and On.......I don't ever do what he wants me to do, I'm more concerned about our kids and the dog" I could go on and on but basically I'm tired of him threatening me. Especially when I'm not the one that did anything wrong. I'm allowed to be upset with his behavior without it being the end of our lives.....Am I wrong? What do I do?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

No, he's being an immature ass. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caladan (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow. I don't get some men. 

If we didn't have any income, I'd sweep the streets. I'd bust my ass doing whatever was possible. Have these people no shame?

I hate hate hate unemployment. I hate the idea of someone else paying my bills. I get goosepimples just thinking of the idea of quitting a job without having something else lined up. Hell, I'd clean toilets. I've even done the "hang out in bar restrooms offering perfume and washing liquid for tips" thing at a point in my life.

You certainly deserve better.


----------



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

I just found out he told the kids that I didn't want anything to do with him so he'll just leave. He asked me if I was going to their practice this evening, I said yes, he said I'll have to get a girlfriend. He hid diamonds and rubies in our closet--I had no idea. Things just seem to be piling up and I am completely lost


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Is ANYTHING significantly BETTER in your life than it was TWO YEARS ago when you joined TAM?

You've endured two more years of crap.
Your kids have spent two more years of their ONLY childhood with this crap.
You're further in debt than you were two years ago.

WHAT is the UPSIDE for YOU to staying in this marriage? Is there any?


----------



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

It saddens me to say that when I look at the big picture there is no upside.


----------

